# F1 photographer discussing getting back to grid.



## Chaitanya (Mar 12, 2021)

F1 photographer posted this video of getting back to F1 grid.





Also one of the old video on journey as F1 photographer.


----------



## steen-ag (Mar 13, 2021)

Great video


----------

